# Shinobi no mono (Band of Assassins)



## kegage (Oct 18, 2011)

I know quite a few of you out there probably already know of these films. However, I have just discovered them. I have never been a "ninja" movie fan. Mainly bcause of the type of product that was produced in the 70s and 80s. I have seen the first five, and if ninja films had to be made, these are the kind of shinobi (ninja) films I always wanted to be produced. I am enjoying them very much.
There are eight in this series, and all eight are now free on youtube. I am providing the links for all eight below.

Kevin

Shinobi no mono 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZksKDBN4Jw4&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1iKJqhB2vc&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJU8fe7IOXU&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnD4eLlbHiw&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3iOvpiYkWI&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0SUbsRg-AM&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnftXCr7C8g&feature=related

Shinobi no mono 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv0rUMmBcgY&feature=related


----------

